
Google Play Protect dead last in Android security ranking - aq3cn
https://www.ghacks.net/2017/10/26/google-play-protect-dead-last-in-android-security-ranking/
======
ghostbust555
This is nonsense. Google does not make such an app and would never as apps do
not have the ability to protect from malware, nor should they as that would be
giving them the permissions to actually become malware!

